# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus kohteesta 43

## kuukanko

Tampereella on nyt aloitettu kohteen 43 kilpailutus. Kohteeseen kuuluvat linjat 65 ja 77. Sopimuskausi on 14.8.2017 - 9.8.2020 + 2 vuoden optio. Linjalla 65 on 3 matalalattiabussia ja linjalla 77 yksi matalalattiabussi. Kaluston päästöluokituksen on oltava vähintään Euro 5.

Hinnasta tulee kilpailussa 92,5 pistettä ja kalustosta 7,5 pistettä tarjottujen bussien keskiarvona seuraavista:
istumapaikat yli vaatimuksen 0,5 p/paikka (max 2,5 p)USB-latauspistokkeet 0,5 pjäähdytysilmastointi 1,5 pauton käyttöönottovuosi: 2009 0,25 p, 2010 0,50 p, 2011 0,75 p, 2012 1,0 p, 2013 2,0 p, 2014 tai uudempi 3,0 p

Tarjouspyyntö (vaatii rekisteröitymisen)

----------


## Eppu

Länsilinjat voitti:Vertailutaulukko

Ja näköjään mm. autot #15 ja #16 selvästikin tarjottu tuonne, joten Hämeenlinnaan sitten jotain muuta...

----------

